# My, what a big nose!



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

While I was sick, Baxter was my caretaker. And by caretaker, I mean he would crawl on top of me on the couch every time I coughed, sneezed, or blew my nose. I'm fairly certain that he just wanted my snotty tissues, but I'll go with the idea that he really was just quite concerned about me. Seeing as I was couch-ridden (both due to being sick AND due to a 90lb pup on my lap), I decided it was a good time to snap some pictures with my trusty iPhone!

Fact: Baxter has a huge nose.









He also has a distinguished "touch of grey":









And a grin that melts my heart every time:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww very sweet 

I especially love the last photo! Very nice pose


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! And I love that expression - it's his "go-to" move for when he's been causing all sorts of mischief. He knows it will break my tough act every single time...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Darn us for having smart dogs :rofl:


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

No kidding! They train us far too easily.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love these pictures! What great closeups! He is just TOO stinkin cute! :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a sweetie!!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

So cute! He sure is a wonderful caretaker.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

He sure is! I turn away from him for a second, and those tissues are magically gone! 

I'm going to keep telling myself that he trained himself to pick up things and throw them away....


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

haha I love the first picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

AHHH !Baxter is so handsome and such a good boy. Hope your feeling better. Im sure Baxter is still taking care of you.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am feeling mostly better, thanks!  He takes good care of me - if nothing else, he makes me laugh. I think it's his expressions:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He looks like a very good boy. Loveable too.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He looks like a very happy boy! You are a great human to him. :thumbup: Great pictures


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love your style and photographic eye. 

Excellent 

What lens are you using? Seems pretty wide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, he has some funny expressions, so much character. I think we'd all heal much faster when we get ill if we had nurses like him.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Best doctor to have!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. He certainly makes me feel better!  He's such a goofball - always has been.



Anthony8858 said:


> Love your style and photographic eye.
> 
> Excellent
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's actually just my iPhone to snap the pics, and Snapseed to edit. I have a Nikon D3100, but I'm ashamed to say I don't use it as much as I should.  That, and I don't have it on hand all the time!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome!!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent use of the iPhone. I find that the iPhone is great for pics like this. 

They fooled me
Honestly thought you used a 24mm prime lens 

D3100 is an excellent camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Handsome!!!


Why thank you! I tend to think so, but I'm a bit biased.  Although, to be honest, he does adorable better than handsome. He's rarely serious long enough for handsome to win over adorable, haha. 


Anthony8858 said:


> Excellent use of the iPhone. I find that the iPhone is great for pics like this.
> 
> They fooled me
> Honestly thought you used a 24mm prime lens
> ...


Actually, you just reminded me that I do have some lens attachments FOR the iPhone. I've played around with them a bit, but not much. Not super high quality, but the macro lens it came with is fairly decent!

And now you've inspired me to (finally) get around to getting the honeymoon photos off of the D3100, take Baxter over to my parents' house (they have a MUCH larger yard than I do), and get some fun action shots with him! It will give me a chance to teach myself how to use some of the features. I think I set it down because I wasn't picking up on it quickly, haha.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My cat must of taken some notes from him. Last time I was sick, I woke up to find THIS sitting on my chest!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha! I love it. Thankfully, Baxter was not sitting on my chest...but he WAS sitting on my legs, which makes it tough to move. I don't think I could breathe if he was on my chest. 

Ohhhh what ever would we do without our pets? :wub:


----------

